# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  WoW / MMO at school - Your freedom.

## Sacrox

There is a similiar thread about this: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...rk-school.html

But before you say repost, checking that lads thread and you will see there is naught about your freedom.
Even digging even deeper, you'll see another post about this matter - but yet it have naught about your freedom as well (they mention it, but hardly tell you what to do).

So - to get started:
This guide will show you how to setup your laptop/computer at school/work to bypass the restrictions of WoW.
This do not require a homecomputer to be a remote access point - you will need a computer at school, peroid.

You will need two programs (totally legal, can be downloaded on their homepage, just search for Your freedom on google, same goes for Sockscap - I have been so kind to rapidshare it though).

*Programs:*
Your freedom: Scan of the file
Sockscap: Scan of the file

Do the following steps:
Goto your freedoms homepage, click hereRegister an account - it's free, do not worry (register section here)Remember your account name & password - you will need it.Install Your freedom (run the .exe file)When installed, run the shortcut/the program to Your freedom.Follow the pictures:










_With your freedom setup, running (you can run it for one hour - then you have to reconnect to a server - you can buy an account to avoid this though) - then you will need to setup sockscap -it's quite simple._Unzip the winrar, open den folder and run sc32 (the coloured cap).Go into setting (under files) and change it to:



Press ok and go press new, browse and find your "C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft" file, press ok - and then you are good to go.You should find your sockscap window like this:

Press the WoW icon and press run - viola- you can play WoW or any other MMO at school!


*Note:* Remember to pick a server that is located in the EU if your account is an EU one - same goes for the US.

*Extra note:* Beware of use with this, as you might find Blizzard watching where you login from - I myself suffered a 24 hour suspension from it, as I didn't notice that I logged in from Germany, Holland, Norway within one hour, so please keep yourself to one server, otherwise it's safe - happy playing!

----------


## Sacrox

Forgot to tag this guide - and seems like I can't edit the title - would a mod please tag it [Guide]?

----------


## Timzorize

Doesn't it belong in Guide section?

----------


## Sacrox

Containing programs - I would say it belongs here- but it's yes and no.

----------


## zacsipacsi

Remember not to use the ems09 server, otherwise you'll get perma banned. It might be a blocked address. Just good to know.

----------


## Mango Jerry

Epic one, dude.
Im going to try this on my own Laptop at school  :Wink:

----------


## someone0194

> Epic one, dude.
> Im going to try this on my own Laptop at school [img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ragnaros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img]


Epic for sure!.  :Wink:

----------


## cbxmelk

Thanks, i used proxycap before but that got nerfed, and this one works  :Smile:  
+rep

----------


## 1337person

Useing this alot in school, ye it works but after 1hour u get disconnected if your on a free account, havent seen a bann so far

----------


## Dombo

Great, but if you want my opinion: It's better to pay attention at school so you can score higher/better grades.

----------


## Stephen Colbert

Well I only play before school seeing as I get there an hour and 45 minutes before my first class.

----------


## Blazerflamez

Pretty old. Been doin it for 2 years in my programming class. Good guide non the less. =]

I think I'm using Freecap tho on my school's PCs. Idk I can't remember.

----------


## Deo

> Great, but if you want my opinion: It's better to pay attention at school so you can score higher/better grades.


qft. :Sylvia:

It leads to great things kids, honest!

----------


## Vitaliciedade

Nice guide for some boring classes.

----------


## colincancer

im a little fuzzy on how this works, and why blizzard would ban you for doing this, lol I understand being in norway, holland, and germany all in one hour is unrealistic but why would they ban you? and also does wow have to be installed on the computer or is this kinda like the thing where you have a remote access point on ur computer at home running wow while you use the remote thing to access your home computer, but with servers hooked up to computers with JUST wow or MMO's or whatever? I'm still a little fuzzy....

And sorry for the wall of text...

----------


## Mr.JellyBelly

I'm that lucky, That my school got wireless hotspots, So if I bring my labtop i can play BF2, Call of duty, WoW etc. Just need to watch out for ze teachers

----------


## berek

this is cool i'm going to try it 
thanks!

----------


## Sacrox

--snipped piece of text, no fun for you stalkers--

----------


## gradu

the school i used to go to couldnt even play flash games haha!

----------


## vlada111

Nice, program

----------


## Itzelsnitch

I dont get it? it uses my home comps settings and stuff?
Coz my schools comp fkn sucks and nowhere close to be able to handle a MMO
You dont actually explain it.. so?

----------


## naterz420

I used YF through my last 2 years in highschool w/o issue. Not to mention my buddy and i were the tech aids haha. Great program.

----------


## ccsnjr

Well done, great guide.

----------


## barones

This is cool gotta try it!

----------


## c0rrupt10n

I did this yesterday... It worked flawlessly!

too bad he's banned, I cant +Rep him...

----------


## darkware

I'll try it tomorrow and report back if it works. I would +rep him too, but yes, as told he's banned  :Frown:

----------


## druidofthenight

> I dont get it? it uses my home comps settings and stuff?
> Coz my schools comp fkn sucks and nowhere close to be able to handle a MMO
> You dont actually explain it.. so?


Well, if your schools computer sucks, then your out of luck. get a laptop  :Smile:

----------


## Black Gull

How can you run this from work/school? You need to target the WoW directory but at the school, there isn't a Dire...? So, do I need to have my pc open back to do or? :S
EDIT: Do I actually need to install WoW at the school to play? If so, I'm sry, but then this program fail...

To get this clear.,,, I need a laptop or a pc with WoW installed. Or else I can play? The only thing the program does it "break" the schools/works firewall and let data come in?

----------


## Eliasl

Might try it!:wave:

----------


## Sacrox

--snipped piece of text, no fun for you stalkers--

----------


## Karrde

> Sorry the long waiting time for answer, were banned for something silly.. anyway - you will need to have WoW installed.
> I would recommend you to have your own laptop with you to school/work - as some schools/working places keep tracks on what is being installed on THEIR computers.
> They can't track your own laptop and such - so it would be best to use a laptop for this.


Careful with this at a workplace, though. Any competent network administrator can easily tell when a rogue machine is on the network, and most places these days make you sign AUPs and such for working there, and many won't allow personal machines on the network, for a wide variety of reasons.

You're risking getting fired if it isn't allowed at your workplace.

----------


## Cephalopod

> Sorry the long waiting time for answer, were banned for something silly.. anyway - you will need to have WoW installed.
> I would recommend you to have your own laptop with you to school/work - as some schools/working places keep tracks on what is being installed on THEIR computers.
> They can't track your own laptop and such - so it would be best to use a laptop for this.


Isn't installing on a thumb drive a possibility?

----------


## spitje

nice one i like it ^^ since im always at a computer in school

----------


## medfrog

nice nice NICE!

----------


## Robzz

My school sucks, won't even be able to use your freedom =/
Nice guide though.

----------


## Oconline

Thanks! Now I can play Hello Kitty Online @ school!

----------


## Leonthindk

what should i do if it says "loggin in to gameserver"?:S

----------


## Aphix

Nice +1 Great credit for this one man.

----------


## Bakedzeina

Sweet, thanks.

----------


## kingviper

woot nice thanks a lot

----------


## Enuf

I have 5 hours of ICT (IT, Computers) tomorrow. 

So i love you if this works lol

----------


## dukezonk

Looks nice

----------


## Gunzarles

This is epic man! 
But i have to wait 3 hours before the servers get up

Would be even more epic if it worked for ventrilo.
+rep anyway  :Smile: 

Lol. Its a crappy connection you get  :Big Grin:  
900 lantency when your alone
1200+ in capitals

Another edit: 
43 lantency in IF after 10 mins
It gets up to 10k Lantency in raids.
I used a German IP and im in Denmark so it shouldnt lagg that much.
This is not useful ^^

----------


## espenr

Hello, ive done everything right, but i usually stop at "sucsess" or when i pick my server (i get the server list) it just stop at "Logging in to game server". What have i done wrong? Thanks  :Big Grin:  <3

----------


## espenr

And i dont get any number under the UDP tab :S

----------


## Cephalopod

900ms of lag is playable.

----------


## davegsun

+rep [email protected] of melbourne LOL

----------


## Sacrox

--snipped piece of text, no fun for you stalkers--

----------


## Tierman

Works really well, thanks.

----------


## blixten

Really nice guide, +rape

----------


## kloa Richter

Hia, nice guide and very Detailed, 
can't seem to get it to work though :/ YF connects and
works, but sockscap doesn't seem to work! freecap neither,
it just doesn't tunnel the connection. The news loads fine, even without sockscap, when i try to connect to servers though i get failed to connect cos TCP/UDP and the port is blocked, so i got to get sockscap working, maybe an alternative progi? cos my net administrator is not available :/

----------


## asbjorn

i Like it im gonna try it after dinner

----------


## Avatarxxx

Nice man!!!

----------


## ChildeRoland

Nice guide, 2 bad the PC's at my school can't even watch youtube movies!

----------


## ReloaD1010

Then I have to download only the sockscap in my school?

----------


## Sacrox

--snipped piece of text, no fun for you stalkers--

----------


## Bunster

> Great, but if you want my opinion: It's better to pay attention at school so you can score higher/better grades.


I agree witht he above lmao xD

----------


## Zezh

This bypasses the school its serverlogs right?

----------


## ~Jagris

To bad I am not in school anymore, and I can not download things on the computer.

----------


## Zerrier1

This annoys me. I cant get it to work. When i try to use it , it says that the login server is down. And it isnt even wednesday. Wich is the server fix day thing for Eu servers.

And when i start up wow in sockscap it says invalid sockscap server.

----------

